# Still hyper on levo?



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry guys I know I have been posting alot lately but I have been feeling all over the place. I just posted about feeling poorly earlier but Im starting to think that its because the dose it too high. Im on the 50 mcg right now and im feeling very anxious and uncomfortable. It confuses me for 2 reasons: I took the 50 about 2 months ago and felt pretty well with no complications and also if 50 is too much then what next? Is a small dose really the answer to all of these symptoms? The only thing I can think of is last time on the levo I think i took my vitamin B12 and Vitamin D soon after taking the levo causing it to be less potent? Anybody have any input?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If 50 is too much, then a smaller dose would be better...but you need to give your body time to adjust to any new dose. You may be changing dosages too often/too quickly.

How much time are you waiting after the Levo to take your other pills?

Did you JUST start your thyroid replacement hormone 2 months ago, at 50 mcg? Or have you been on it for a long time?


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive been on the levo since oct 3. I took the 50 for a week then did 75 for a week and a half and felt hyper so I went back to 50. I have been feeling hyper the past week...very anxious and uncomfortable. Is this common? I know there are side effects but if you feel anxious and uncomfortable doesnt that mean its too much?

I wait 4 hours before taking the other vitamins....the first time I took the 50 mcg july-august I took the vitamins soon after the thyroid pill. I felt well during that period though?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay, so it's been barely a month since you started on the Levo. (Or are you saying you took it in July/August? I'm a little confused by what you wrote.) Generally, it takes 6-8 weeks to adjust. 75 may indeed be too much for you...50 may be too much, but if it's not too bad to stick with the 50 for another few weeks, do you feel like you could do that? Then you can get some labwork done to see what your levels are, so you'll know for sure whether it's too much (or too little).


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

It has been just over a month. I took the levo a separate time in july/august and felt well but stopped becasue i became very depressed a couple days after having a colonoscopy(im hoping it was the colonoscopy that screwed me up). I will try and stick it out but i am going to call my doctor to set up an appointment tom to talk about things. It is so tough feeling so anxious!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Adjusting thyroid meds is a real pain in the you-know-what. It is one heck of a bumpy road. I would try to tough it out on the 50 mcg and be consistent with when you are taking it. Get those labs drawn at six weeks and see what your doc says. If you feel you need to see him/her in the meantime, go for it. Avoid taking any other medications, vitamins, supplements at the same time as your levothyroxine. Avoid eating within an hour or so after taking it. Stay away from things like calcium for several hours after (or before) taking it.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0000684/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bbdailey said:


> Sorry guys I know I have been posting alot lately but I have been feeling all over the place. I just posted about feeling poorly earlier but Im starting to think that its because the dose it too high. Im on the 50 mcg right now and im feeling very anxious and uncomfortable. It confuses me for 2 reasons: I took the 50 about 2 months ago and felt pretty well with no complications and also if 50 is too much then what next? Is a small dose really the answer to all of these symptoms? The only thing I can think of is last time on the levo I think i took my vitamin B12 and Vitamin D soon after taking the levo causing it to be less potent? Anybody have any input?


Did you ever get your ferritin checked?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

if low, it can cause anxiety, hyper feelings and inability to tolerate thyroxine replacement.


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

I havent had my ferritin levels checked ill have to ask the doctor to check that out on Friday. So is it a common side effect to feel hyper/anxious when your body is getting used to the drug or is that usually a sign of too much medication?


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

My gosh I feel miserable...I was hoping that this was getting used to the medication but Im so anxious and uncomfortable it has to be too much medication right? This is tough to swallow bc I thought that this was going to solve all my symptoms but now its back to wondering if I have celiac and am having a very long recovery time


----------

